# [gelöst].. und täglich grüsst adobe-flash

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich darf mir jeden Tag aufs Neue adobe-flash mergen, wieso? Oder ist das der Normalzustand?

Der Rechner wird jeden Tag morgens neu hochgefahren und flash im FF ist kaputt -> neu mergen -> funktioniert einen Tag lang. Woran liegt das?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gauss ~ # emerge -av adobe-flash
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

----------

## cmp

Mit welchen USE Flags ist den Firefox emerged Version?

Ich würde FF neu emergen. Hast du revdep-rebuild -p schon ersucht?

Flash läuft einwandfrei? Hast du die Fehlerkonsole dir angeschaut? Strg+Umschalt+J ? Vor u. nach einem Flash Vid. und nach dem du Firefox restartest? 

kannst du um 23:59 noch Flash schauen und um 0001 nicht mehr? oder nur nach neustarts? 

Nur ein paar wilde Gedanken.

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

revdep-rebuild -p bringt nix, da ist nix zu reparieren. 

Fehlerkonsole sagt auch nix.

Einzig, das xterm in dem ich versuchsweise FF starte sagt:

```

LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /home/michael/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/home/michael/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]

LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /home/michael/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/home/michael/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]
```

sobald ich ein Flash-Video aufrufe (nach dem booten).

----------

## 69719

Hast du mal dein Dateisystem überprüfen lassen und welches Firefox Paket verwendest du?

----------

## michael_w

```

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.2-r2  USE="alsa dbus -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Was hat denn das Dateisystem mit Flash zu tun?

----------

## 69719

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.2-r2  USE="alsa dbus -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB
> ...

 

Das Flash Plugin wird im Dateisystem gespeichert und wenn dieses defekt ist und ein Teil der Datei in einem als unbenutzen Speicher markierten Bereich liegt, so kann es passieren, dass dieser Teil beim starten überschrieben wird.

Ebenso kannst du /home/michael/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so entfernen, da du dies wohl händisch installiert hast und zu einer kollision mit dem richtigen flash plugin aus portage kommen könnte.

----------

## michael_w

Und wenn ich das Plugin jeden Tag neu baue, wird es dann immer wieder in den gleichen Bereich abgespeichert?

----------

## 69719

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Und wenn ich das Plugin jeden Tag neu baue, wird es dann immer wieder in den gleichen Bereich abgespeichert?

 

Beim überschrieben ist die Warscheinlichkeit groß. Es kommt immer auf das FS an und wie es das umsetzt. Es kann auch sein, dass 2 Dateien einen gleichen Bereich nutzen oder ähnliches. Dies hatte ich die Tage bei 2 Downloads, der eine Download war defekt, also habe ich diesen neu gestartet. Anschließend war der andere Download defekt, also den anderen neu gestartet und schon war der andere wieder defekt. Die Lösung brachte dann eine Überprüfung des FS.

----------

## mv

Wie üblich bei firefox wird mal wieder das ~/.mozilla verbockt sein. Lösch das mal oder benenne es um (vorsicht, alle Einstellungen/Bookmarks gehen verloren!).

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

poste doch bitte mal die Ausgaben von 

```
# find /usr/lib /opt -name libflashplayer.so

und

$ ls -l .mozilla/plugins/
```

evtl. lässt sich da was finden...

Für welche Anwendung nutzt du ".mozilla/plugins/" ?

denn Standardmäßig wird dieses  Verzeichnis unter Gentoo ja nicht angelegt.

Wurde dein /home oder das ".mozilla" Verzeichnis einst von einem anderen, evtl. 32bit System übernommen, oder stammt dies alles vom derzeitigen System?

----------

## michael_w

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> poste doch bitte mal die Ausgaben von 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

michael@gauss ~ $ find /usr/lib /opt -name libflashplayer.so

/opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

michael@gauss ~ $ ls -l .mozilla/plugins/

insgesamt 2056

-rw-r--r-- 1 michael michael     856 12. Apr  17:51 flashplayer.xpt

-rwxr-xr-x 1 michael michael 2096844 12. Apr  17:51 libflashplayer.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root    root         58 12. Apr  17:58 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Für welche Anwendung nutzt du ".mozilla/plugins/" ?
> 
> denn Standardmäßig wird dieses  Verzeichnis unter Gentoo ja nicht angelegt.
> ...

 

".mozilla/plugins/" keine Ahnung wo es herkommt. Eventuell weil ich früher nsplugin in der make.conf drin hatte?!

Kann natürlich auch gut sein, das ich es vor jahren mal "mitgebracht" habe.

----------

## Josef.95

Du hast dir da vermutlich selbst mal manuell ein flash-Player installiert, so wie es ausschaut hast du da zwei Versionen in Verwendung..

Du könntest

.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so

löschen, oder umbenennen, und dann ein Link auf die aktuelle (mit emerge installierte Version) anlegen. 

```
$ ln -s /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
```

----------

## michael_w

Danke Euch, die Lösung ist schlicht und einfach ~/.mozilla/plugins/ zu löschen. (habs erst umbenannt und ausgetestet)  :Wink: 

----------

